# Real Names and Posting on RTF - Announcement...PLEASE READ!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Guys and Gals,

RTF is here for adding value to the retriever community.

All users of RTF must be willing to be accountable for their words and actions that they place on this forum. There are a few reasons that "real names" are not an absolute requirement for all RTF users. They are valid. For now, this will remain the way here. Real names are not a requirement...today.

That said, *all users must be willing to provide to RTF administration, their true and accurate contact information upon request.* If you are unwilling to do this, your priveleges as an RTF poster will be removed. If you are unwilling to comply, please do not post on this forum.

Users are entitled to one registered name per individual. Folks posting under more than one username will be permanently banned from RTF posting priveleges. Qui Chang Trainer is grandfathered-in and is exempt from this. (many of us miss him... or is it her? ;-) ) For those of you who want to come clean, create a new Username, and get away from past trouble-making behaviors, please come to me directly and we'll work it out. This is not a "witch hunt". This is a simple effort to keep RTF chugging along as the value-adding resource that it is... I'm looking to cut out the extremely small amont of nonsense that we have here from time-to-time.

Guys and gals, this board is here for all sorts of benefit. It is not here to take the place of judges, juries, or legal systems in the case of buyer/seller disputes. RTF is not here as a place to attack or defame others. It is not here to promote or use profanity or pornographic content.

As some of you have seen me write before, please use RTF, and write about others as you would like to have others write about you. (I've called it "the golden rule" before... Golden Retriever fans, seem to like this)

Thanks to all of you for the vast majority of the RTF usage. IT is beneficial to all of the retriever community. 

Each and every one of you makes this board what it is. 

Special thanks are in order to RTF moderators, both past and present, including: Vicky Trainor, Shayne Mehringer, Chris Kingrea, Jerry Harris and Lee Salmon.

Sincerely,

Chris Atkinson


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks Chris...glad to see your still around;-)

BTW- you forgot to thank the UIM......and what would rtf be without him?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Thanks Chris...glad to see your still around;-)
> 
> BTW- you forgot to thank the UIM......and what would rtf be without him?


Added that in...thanks CB

Chris


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Added that in...thanks CB
> 
> Chris


 
Now if I can ever get an e-mail form you............


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Special thanks are in order to RTF moderators, both past and present, including: Vicky Trainor, Shayne Mehringer, Chris Kingrea, Jerry Harris and Lee Salmon. Sincerely, Chris Atkinson



Do the moderators really read all the posts? That's a lot of reading - a full time and a half job! Thanks!!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Added that in...thanks CB
> 
> Chris


Now Chris, this is just little warning.

Don't be posting no Useless Information!!

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> Do the moderators really read all the posts? That's a lot of reading - a full time and a half job! Thanks!!


I only read GDG threads.

SM


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a newbe but I like this plan. This very problem took down a web page that people in Missouri used alot talking about outdoor talk. Glad to hear it wont happen here and the powers to be are doing something about it. The other site they just pulled the plug on it on day!!!!!!!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I only read GDG threads.SM


Yeah, you would !

Another question for the administrators: I noticed that I've been classified a "senior member". How did that get determined, and what are the other classifications?

It makes me feel very old:-x


----------



## Qui Chang Trainer (Jan 3, 2003)

Most Honourable Chris Atkinson,

Lowly Qui Chang, poor execuse for one who formerly cared for Great Animals that I am, is not worthy of your kindness. Your Apple Cart, Great Friend, is balanced on the edge of a knife. While I wish not to add to your burdens, I thank you for your friendship.

It has been some long time since we have met on the Road To The Great Gathering, Dear Friend. Ours lives, once joined by common passions, have gone their different ways. Perhaps, in time, I will restart my journey to the spot where The Sun Shines Brightest and we will meet in common fellowship once again. I look forward to that moment.

Until then, Great Friend.

I remain, 

Your Faithful Servant,

Qui Chang Trainer


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Most Honourable Chris Atkinson,
> 
> Lowly Qui Chang, poor execuse for one who formerly cared for Great Animals that I am, is not worthy of your kindness. Your Apple Cart, Great Friend, is balanced on the edge of a knife. While I wish not to add to your burdens, I thank you for your friendship.
> 
> ...


Qui Chang, it is always a pleasure!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> For those of you who want to come clean, create a new Username, and get away from past trouble-making behaviors, please come to me directly and we'll work it out.


Chris;

Can I change my Username to Mother Theresa?

Karmic relief regards,

Lisa


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Chris;
> 
> Can I change my Username to Mother Theresa?
> 
> ...


Hey there sister,

It's GREAT to see you!

Can you change your username? Well......



It ...................


DEPENDS!!!!???


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Perhaps, in time, I will restart my journey to the spot where The Sun Shines Brightest


I hope you do resume your journey - it is good to see you posting....

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Chris;
> 
> Can I change my Username to Mother Theresa?
> 
> ...


I don't care _what_ name you go by, although it's gonna be hard to beat "LVL" as a handle......;-)

Glad you're back, kiddo!

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Real names are not a requirement...today.


*for some strange reason this reminded me of an old drinking limerick*

*my name is John Jonson I come from Wisconsin I work in a lumber mill there, whoever I meet upon the street this is what I tell them*

*my name is John Jonson I come from Wisconsin I work in a lumber mill there, whoever I meet upon the street this is what I tell them*

*.................*

*sorry, just one of those weird things that pops into your head sometimes...:wink:*

*not unlike:*

*there once was a hermit named Dave.......awww forget it...*

*This is but another example of how threads here sooner or later turn into Goobledygook*


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> *for some strange reason this reminded me of an old drinking limerick*
> 
> *my name is John Jonson I come from Wisconsin I work in a lumber mill there, whoever I meet upon the street this is what I tell them*
> 
> ...


I think Dave was related to them 2 Irish guys- Gerald Fitzpatick and Patrick Fitzgerald

Most of my poetry rhymes with Nantucket regards

Bubba


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw a guy wearing a T-shirt once and on the back was written, "I am the man from Nantucket". I about pissed myself!!!

Danny


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Someone just saw my post on the thread and asked me if I wanted them to post under their real name.

I want to reiterate that real names are not a requirement. I respect the reasons for which some folks do not want to post under their true names. However, if one is going to post under an alias, they sure as heck better not be hiding behind it to make specific defamatory allegations against real people in the community! 

If you post under an alias, make extra sure, please that you are following the RTF culture and groundrules.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## duckslayermt (Nov 10, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I only read GDG threads.
> 
> I'm new to this whole thing, so could somebody tell me what the heck GDG stands for? Dumb question I know.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

duckslayermt said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > I only read GDG threads.
> ...


----------



## Scott K (Jan 4, 2009)

duckslayermt said:


> I'm new to this whole thing, so could somebody tell me what the heck GDG stands for? Dumb question I know.


GDG = Goobledygook (aka Nothing to do with Dog training)


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Birdie Retriever said:


> GDG = Goobledygook (aka Nothing to do with Dog training)


Which sometimes means almost everything on here...


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I would like to change my username to Chris Atkinson JR. When I grow up, I want to be just like Chris. He is my role model. Great job with RTF.


JR.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I'm really nervous lettin everbody in the whole wide world (WWW)
know that my real name is Mike Baker !! I mean C'mon!! theres bubble pictuures a me!!

When do you think,, Chris,, we all will have to post this publicoligistically??

I'm gonna have to think this thru a bit!!

I mean,, I gotta reputution to withstand!!

regards:

Gooser

(I really do go by Gooser!!) Its my REAL NAME~~~~ REALLY!!!

MEBE I should Change my online name to Mike Baker!! ~~~ That'd throw em! HUH!!! 

Regards 2:

Mike! (see,,, that even looks stupid!!)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> I'm really nervous lettin everbody in the whole wide world (WWW)
> know that my real name is Mike Baker !! I mean C'mon!! theres bubble pictuures a me!!
> 
> When do you think,, Chris,, we all will have to post this publicoligistically??
> ...


Now see this is an example of someone who SHOULD NOT use their real name on here
Lots to hide regards


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Real name or not, no one knows some of them outside of Kemel Shi'ite anyhow

john


----------



## fredhassen (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> Qui Chang Trainer is grandfathered-in and is exempt from this. (many of us miss him... or is it her? ;-) ) F


It's 'him'. Jerry Harris gave him my info and he came out and stopped by years ago.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Chris thank you and everyone else that help to make this such a great place to hang out.
But if I could ask one favor could you please while your changing things around here get WRL to change his avatar it kind of grosses me out.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> Chris thank you and everyone else that help to make this such a great place to hang out.
> But if I could ask one favor could you please while your changing things around here get WRL to change his avatar it kind of grosses me out.


HahahahAHAHAHahahAHAhahahhaahHAHahahaahaaa


Couldn't agree more HE has had that avatar for years and it still makes me cring everytime.

He ain't got good taste regards

Bubba


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Bubba said:


> HahahahAHAHAHahahAHAhahahhaahHAHahahaahaaa
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more HE has had that avatar for years and it still makes me cring everytime.
> ...


That avatar is awesome... reminds me of a guy here at work haha. I sent it to the guy and told him it was him haha.

some of us like our idiotic comments to be kept anonymous. ;-)


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> Chris thank you and everyone else that help to make this such a great place to hang out.
> But if I could ask one favor could you please while your changing things around here get WRL to change his avatar it kind of grosses me out.


Isn't WRL a lady?

(I mean the person not the avatar)


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

A lady wouldn't put something like that in her avatar. I'm not saying someone of the female persuasion wouldn't but if she did she wouldn't be what I called a lady.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> A lady wouldn't put something like that in her avatar. I'm not saying someone of the female persuasion wouldn't but if she did she wouldn't be what I called a lady.


I've never met WRL in person, but I'm of the mindset that I'd not go on record as saying she's not a lady. I think she might whoop someone who said that.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

She aint a man......makes the avatar worse........


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I apologize WRL PLEASE DON'T WHOOP ME!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Well I think the term "lady" is a matter of perception......

Of the "female gender" that's a fact.....(don't go there Bubba!!)

My avatar makes ME crack up...can't help it if you don't have a sense of humor.....

I'm a dog trainer for gosh sakes. If I don't have a sense of humor, I'm in trouble....

WRL

Me and the "bird boy"........


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

WRL after seeing your picture you are in fact a Lady again my Apologizes.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> WRL after seeing your picture you are in fact a Lady again my Apologizes.


Hey, don't sweat the small stuff....

Now say you LOVE LOVE LOVE my avatar so I don't have to come and twist your arm!! 

WRL


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I'd rather have my arm twisted.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Come out of the closet......you KNOW you love it....

WRL


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WRL's avatar is a hoot. The ones that bother me are Dr. Ed's and Joe S's. Good grief. Talking about a glaring reminder of what I'm not.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I keep telling Dr. Ed to take my picture off his avatar.................................


I crack myself up.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I wish he'd take it off. My wife came in my study, looked over my shoulder, and asked:

WHO ARE YOU TALKING TO ON THE INTERNET!! ?

I don't think she believes "Dr. Ed" is a man...

Soebody PM me his address to send the bill for those flowers.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Pals said:


> I keep telling Dr. Ed to take my picture off his avatar.................................
> 
> 
> I crack myself up.


LOL

I know the feeling.......

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Besides, who was it that had the "Chippendale Men" as their avatar and all the guys bashed it saying all those guys were gay?

Isn't that a double standard??

Bring back the Chippendale Guys! Bring back the Chippendale Guys!!



WRL


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Steph is the one who had all the gay guys with the cowboy hats on.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott Parker said:


> Steph is the one who had all the gay guys with the cowboy hats on.



Cowboy hats are a sure sign...;-)


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

THEY WERE NOT GAY!!!!!!!! Just ask Gooser.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright I have stayed out of this til my name got brought up!lol A googling I go! Hang on girls!!!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Pals said:


> THEY WERE NOT GAY!!!!!!!! Just ask Gooser.


Sometimes I wish Gooser would stay in the closet.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Chris puts out an important announcement and you guys get it all off track like this personally I am *SHOCKED*!!! at the lack of respect here.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> Chris puts out an important announcement and you guys get it all off track like this personally I am *SHOCKED*!!! at the lack of respect here.


You started it....criticizing my avatar.....

Now we are talking GIRL POWER!! Go steph, go steph, go get those yummy men!!

WRL


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Cowboy hats are a sure sign...;-)


easy there , I wear a Resistol George Strait cowboy collection hat on occasion

and yes all my EXES do live in Texas


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

WRL said:


> You started it....criticizing my avatar....
> 
> WRL


I can personally atest never run afoul of the RTFettes


----------



## Ron Bonneau (Nov 18, 2009)

I would be happy to post my real name but have no idea how to do this Help required.

Ron Bonneau


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Chris you use your name the rest of us should also.
Ed Wojciechowski
Wis/Fl


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Not finding much. How is this?


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!!!! Boy my monday was really looking yucky, until now. 
Where is that zoom in button..................

eye candy rocks regards-


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Pals said:


> THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!!!! Boy my monday was really looking yucky, until now.
> 
> eye candy rocks regards-


Not to bad eh!?


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Shouldn't you girls be cleaning the house or getting dinner ready for your man.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> Not to bad eh!?



Love the eye candy!! Post again post again!! 

I think you should now post on every thread on every page......


WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> Shouldn't you girls be cleaning the house or getting dinner ready for your man.


Nope. Too busy training your dogs so you can look good at the events.....

WRL


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Posting!!!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Posting again just for WRL!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> Posting again just for WRL!


Now all we need is some of Ken's syrup.......

WRL


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

WRL said:


> Now all we need is some of Ken's syrup.......
> 
> WRL


Hmmm, I will buy the first case and you track the boys down!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> Hmmm, I will buy the first case and you track the boys down!


HUNT them down......lmao 

WRL


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

WRL said:


> HUNT them down......lmao
> 
> WRL


Sorry my bad! Woman on a mission LOOK OUT!!!:lol:


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn Steph,

now you just need to enlarge that picture a little bit! 

does that guy have an 8 pack?:bday:


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Juli H said:


> Damn Steph,
> 
> now you just need to enlarge that picture a little bit!
> 
> does that guy have an 8 pack?:bday:


Not sure how to do that but all I can say is "pop a top"!lol


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

No I zoomed in to 400%, he is a straight six. Mighty fine.

We have so hijacked Chris's thread-SORRY Chris--this has been too much fun. Given the pontificating going on on some threads this is just a hoot.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

All I know is I'd like to have any one of those guys throwing birds for me! I wouldn't even care if they were off target a little!

mwahahahahaha!!!!!

Juli


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Juli H said:


> does that guy have an 8 pack?:bday:


I have a 1 pack! Wanna see? Okay, never mind.

Evan


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Evan said:


> I have a 1 pack! Wanna see? Okay, never mind.
> 
> Evan


Careful now, we might have to have a one pack contest between you and Gooser! (Is that like a super single series, except for people?) I wouldn't want to have to choose between the two of you...of course Shayne might decide he wants the title...don't know if we can have a three way tie.... LOL!

how many pages of this thread have we hijacked? LOL! Sorry Chris...it's getting to be a GDG thread! LOL

Juli


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

The snow must be really deep up north it doesn't sound like you all are getting out much.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Evan said:


> I have a 1 pack! Wanna see? Okay, never mind.
> 
> Evan


 
WOTS THIS???? Never knew you to 'brag'. Only the Gooser is into "showing all"...and didn't see any of the RTFettes searching for ANY packs. heh heh heh heh

UB


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

It is, the weather here SUCKS. Cold, muddy with piles of snow scattered about. Did I mention mud? Nasty miserable weather. Heck I would settle for lizards falling out of the trees right now over this stuff. 

I've laughed and laughed today with these threads....cheap therapy.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> The snow must be really deep up north it doesn't sound like you all are getting out much.



Well it IS all your fault.....

WRL


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Juli H said:


> Careful now, we might have to have a one pack contest between you and Gooser! (Is that like a super single series, except for people?) I wouldn't want to have to choose between the two of you...of course Shayne might decide he wants the title...don't know if we can have a three way tie.... LOL!
> 
> Juli


If we hold _that_ contest we may exeed our bandwidth limit! Sorry, Chris.

Evan


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I think Scott has a one pack complex.  

It's okay Scott, there is nothing to be ashamed of. Just remember, you are a member of the majority. mwahahahaha! (J/K!)

And yes, too cold and too much snow...so be careful what you say. I might be able to reach through the computer and throw a snowball at you. 


Juli


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you lady's I had a long weekend at an HT and I decided to relax around the house today I was starting to get bored when you all came along and kept me entertained. I've enjoyed your company now it's off to work the dogs.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Scott Parker said:


> Thank you lady's I had a long weekend at an HT and I decided to relax around the house today I was starting to get bored when you all came along and kept me entertained. I've enjoyed your company now it's off to work the dogs.


 
Well you can't leave without telling us how the hunt test went?!! What are you thinking? Anyway-glad we could help, we've had fun. I get to tell my husband that I've made one guy happy this week. That's my quota, I'm done now. Poor husband


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> The ones that bother me are Dr. Ed's and Joe S's. Good grief. Talking about a glaring reminder of what I'm not.


Bull Crap, Becky!!! You know you're hotter than all those gals!!!


----------

